# Some Fishin Pics,So yall will know I still fish...



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

excellent fish! but why would you lay a bass on concrete?


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

concrete is a good filleting surface....duh


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

> excellent fish! but why would you lay a bass on concrete?


To make you mad....

And No I did not eat it Tanner,It went back into the drink.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

proof that power drinking and fishing are compatible endeavors.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Lot's of nice fish. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > excellent fish! but why would you lay a bass on concrete?
> 
> 
> To make you mad....
> ...



lol that was a good comeback. They were nice fish nonetheless.


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

<------ Power Drinker??? No Way!


----------



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

nice tarpon, reds and bhass dude.

We need to get out for some fishin...you still working sundays?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

that's some nice feesh! Good job! I need to get out there! [email protected] it!


----------



## Windsplitter (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice fish dude, and your's to do whatever with


----------



## rcmay (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey Preppy, were you playing golf beforehand? Where'd the shirt come from? Do you always keep that micro rod and reel handy for measuring fish? Do you hold it up to you Pee Pee when taking pictures of it too?


----------

